# Dell 15R Windows 10 - Painfully Slow in Bootup and Recovery



## JMasterJ (Oct 29, 2008)

Dell 15R i7 laptop

Friend gave it to me because it was slow with everything. So I:

Restored to about a month ago
Ran Malwarebytes, Superantispyware and Avast... they all found hundreds of malware. 
Ran them all in Safe Mode, they found some more
Ran them again in Windows 10, it was "clean"
That improved the conditions somewhat but not close to what's acceptable.

Ran a recovery while keeping all the existing files
Well this process took about 2 days. Each process, from shutdown, to recovery screen, to the next recovery screen, etc., etc., all the way to completion (complete bootup to Windows 10 again) took at least 20-30 minutes each. This did improve the Windows 10 performance to almost normal, although I think it was still about 10% sluggish for this laptop model.

However the problem is still the other processes... like restart, boot, going into recovery again, etc... Each one of these takes still more than 5-10 minutes. Back to recovery screen can still take over 30 minutes.

BIOS settings are set to 

Boot List option : UEFI
Secure Boot: Enabled

Load Legacy option ROM (I don't see this option in there, not sure if this is critical)
I am about to do a recovery and delete all the files to see if that helps. There is no Windows 8 product code on the laptop so I cant even do a clean install of the OS and then upgrade to Win 10 again, forced to do only these recovery/restore options.

Since this will probably take another 2 days, I wanted to see if this might be some known hardware issue. And yes the startup hard drive check was done a few times, to no negative issue.

Thanks.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

you should have another part to that model 15R-xxxx

have a look here http://www.dell.com/support/article/us/en/19/SLN297954 and see if listed for windows 10 support

post back the service tag number


----------



## davehc (Oct 4, 2006)

From your post, it seems that Windows 10 is installed, but very dirty.
If the original windows 8 was legit, and up to date, then the upgrade to windows 10 would not have needed a key/code. If you are certain of that, t5hen a download of a new windows 10 OS will assist you in making a completely clean install. (No further key is required, as the original 1o installation would have been registered with the motherboard)
But, ALL DEll Laptops have a label somewhere, usually on the bottom, but possibly inside the battery container. On the label is the cd key and the service tag number. In the case of Dell, this will probably be Windows 8 Pro.
If the label has been removed, the DEll site will ask your permission to search for the service tag.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Once we get that "Dell 15R" laptop correctly identified, we'll know what Windows version it originally came with.

I'm guessing it's a Dell Inspiron 15R xxxx model.

From what I can determine at this point, it originally came with Windows 7 Home Premium or Professional 32-bit/64-bit.

--------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## davehc (Oct 4, 2006)

I think all the 15Rs are Inspirons?

I am guilty of assuming that, as an i7, it would have windows 8 installed, but could be mistaken.
The link given by Etaf is an excellent base. But, it can be misleading. Often it will report a computer as "Not tested". Investigation will show that there are no Windows 10 drivers available.
I deal mostly with Dell computers, and even in my own home, have two "not tested" which installed and ran Windows 10 100%. Naturally, if a report is received that the computer is incompatible, then that is a different matter.
However, until the op gets on the Dell site, or finds his service tag by some other means, consequently posting some feedback, there is little more that can be suggested.
The Dell site will also inform him as to which OS was originally installed.


----------



## JMasterJ (Oct 29, 2008)

Thanks guys.... I just did a full delete recovery reset and it is still acting odd and slow. And BTW the "Fast Boot" option has been checked this whole time. There is also a Win 8 logo on the bottom, but no #.

Service Tag
88SVRX1

ESC
17946499861


----------



## davehc (Oct 4, 2006)

Looks like your computer, Inspiron 15R 5537, is fully compatible with Windows 10. It seems it had Windows 8 as its original OS, but this can vary with the precise date of original OEM sale -it could have been Windows 7. I cannot ascertain whether it would have been pro or home, but person knowledge lends towards Pro.
But that is not an insurmountable problem. If you try a fresh install from an ISO, it will quickly tell you if you are attempting the wrong version.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

> Service Tag 88SVRX1
> ESC 17946499861


HERE is the support site that's assigned to your *Dell Inspiron 15R 5537* laptop.

You should add and save this site in your browser's favorites/bookmarks list so you can quickly refer to it when needed.

According to its system configuration section, it shipped in December 2013 in the U.S.A. and came with Windows 8 Home 64-bit.

Dell has tested this model laptop for the Windows 10 upgrade and does provide Windows 10 drivers for its primary devices, which appear to be:
*Intel HD Graphics 4400* (display)
*Realtek ALC3223 High Definition Audio* (sound)
*Realtek RTL8105/8106E* (ethernet)
*Dell Wireless 1704/1705 Wi-Fi* (wireless)

--------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## davehc (Oct 4, 2006)

Just curious. I just could not find a confirmation of the Windows 8 home or pro. Where did you spot it on their site?


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

In the *System configuration - Components* section.










---------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## davehc (Oct 4, 2006)

Thanks for the feedback. Unfortunately, I was unable to find it. No "components section" Possibly country specific.


----------

